# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Monitor PC και τηλεοπτικό σήμα

## elscardan

Έχω στον υπολογιστή μου το monitor P2416D της DELL, το οποίο ΔΕΝ είναι τηλεοπτικός δέκτης
Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να συνδέσω (κατάλληλα) σ'αυτό, ένα δέκτη MPEG4 ή δορυφορικό ή CosmoteTV.

----------


## kioan

Η οθόνη σου (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος) έχει τις εξής υποδοχές: display port, HDMI και VGA.
Εάν βρεις κάποιον αποκωδικοποιητή DVB-T που να έχει κάποια από αυτές τις εξόδους (πχ HDMI), μπορείς να τον συνδέσεις κανονικά. 

Εάν ο υπολογιστής σου συνδέεται μέσω κάποιας άλλης εισόδου (πχ DP ή VGA), θα μπορείς να έχεις μόνιμα και τον αποκωδικοποιητή συνδεδεμένο και να επιλέγεις από το μενού της οθόνης σου ποια είσοδο θα σου εμφανίζει κάθε φορά.

Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνεις με τον ήχο του αποκωδικοποιητή. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν η οθόνη σου έχει ηχεία και μπορεί να πάρει τον ήχο από το HDMI. Αν δεν έχει ίσως υπάρχει αποκωδικοποιητής με έξοδο ήχου, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## elscardan

Είσαι πολύ κατατοπιστικός! Ευχαριστώ.

----------

